# Symphony II w/ BOSE convert to RNS-E



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I searched...couldn't really find the answer.
I have a double-din Symphony II w/ BOSE head unit, Sirius, and bluetooth.
I just bought a RNS-E off someone which will arrive shortly. Included is the unit, antenna, adapter plug, BOSE plug adapter, code, and map dvd.
Will this just be a direct swap? Will the sirius and bluetooth work w/o anything extra? Is the VAG-COM needed? Whats needed to play DVD videos?


----------



## Pwe312 (Nov 23, 2003)

I would ask the experts on http://www.navplus.us forum. But if you have all the right plugs, I think itll work w/o additional vagcom codes. When I did mine the RNS-E worked instantly, but I had to recode for bluetooth. But bluetooth wasnt already included in my car like yours it.
To play DVD videos you need a multimedia player/kit. You need a seperate DVD player somewhere (ie. glove box) and your RNS-E will need to have Video-in-Motion (VIM) unlocked so you can watch while you drive. Again I would check the navplus forum for more info on this.


----------



## everydayparadise (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Symphony II w/ BOSE convert to RNS-E (krazyboi)*

you willing to sell your old unit? i'm really intereded in buying it!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Thanks pwe312...i've just registered there earlier.
everyday...old unit will be up for sale once new unit is installed and operating properly...i see you placed dibs


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: Symphony II w/ BOSE convert to RNS-E (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Will this just be a direct swap? Will the sirius and bluetooth work w/o anything extra? Is the VAG-COM needed? Whats needed to play DVD videos?

It's a direct swap, but you need to wire the antenna. Not sure about the bluetooth and sirius as I don't have them, but I would assume it should be fine. No VAGCOM was used on my installation. You need to add a motion converter (Around $300?) then plug in an external DVD player to it.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: Symphony II w/ BOSE convert to RNS-E (eltonsi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eltonsi* »_
It's a direct swap, but you need to wire the antenna. Not sure about the bluetooth and sirius as I don't have them, but I would assume it should be fine. No VAGCOM was used on my installation. You need to add a motion converter (Around $300?) then plug in an external DVD player to it. 

thanks. the easier the better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cokedrinker (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Symphony II w/ BOSE convert to RNS-E (krazyboi)*

also depending on how old the rns-e is you might have to update the zug


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: Symphony II w/ BOSE convert to RNS-E (cokedrinker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cokedrinker* »_also depending on how old the rns-e is you might have to update the zug

the person said its loaded w/ sw0150...so might be a little out dated.


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Symphony II w/ BOSE convert to RNS-E (krazyboi)*

OK. I feel really out of date with technology because this thread has me completely lost! I don't even know what RNS-E is!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: Symphony II w/ BOSE convert to RNS-E (michA3er)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michA3er* »_ I don't even know what RNS-E is!









Audi's OEM Navigation head unit.


----------



## piranhafx (Jul 17, 2012)

*Hi i have a question about a old post*

This is the post .
It's a direct swap, but you need to wire the antenna. Not sure about the bluetooth and sirius as I don't have them, but I would assume it should be fine. No VAGCOM was used on my installation. You need to add a motion converter (Around $300?) then plug in an external DVD player to it. 

My question is about the Navigation:display in the instrument cluster is working fine in the dash ?

And for the antenna do i need a adapter ?

thanks


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

piranhafx said:


> This is the post .
> It's a direct swap, but you need to wire the antenna. Not sure about the bluetooth and sirius as I don't have them, but I would assume it should be fine. No VAGCOM was used on my installation. You need to add a motion converter (Around $300?) then plug in an external DVD player to it.
> 
> My question is about the Navigation:display in the instrument cluster is working fine in the dash ?
> ...


Yes, my instrument cluster now shows direction from the navi. I don't recall doing anything special about the antenna.


----------



## KiltedCasper (Oct 21, 2011)

Do you have just the Symphony II, or the II+?

I recently went from the II+ to the Mk2 RNS-E, and it was completely plug and play - no adapters needed. I DID have to move the Bose wire from one pin location to another, though... although this isn't completely necessary, and some argue it sounds better without (which is a slightly different conversation).


----------



## piranhafx (Jul 17, 2012)

And no problem with the radio ? 

On the RSN-E did you see the traffic live or is not working ?

Were did you but the GPS antenna ?

Thanks a lot


----------



## piranhafx (Jul 17, 2012)

The version of my cars is a 2008 3.2 sline i don't now what is the version of the Symphony i have .


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

piranhafx said:


> And no problem with the radio ?
> 
> On the RSN-E did you see the traffic live or is not working ?
> 
> ...


i have live traffic on my rns-e 193g


----------



## piranhafx (Jul 17, 2012)

Did you have the latest map 2012 ? I don't receive the RSN-E but i just one a make sure when i reveice is missing nothing or i buy everything i need now .

The version i buy is 8P0 035 192 B 

My system is a Symphony now i have ipod plug and bluetooth + BOSE .


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

piranhafx said:


> Did you have the latest map 2012 ? I don't receive the RSN-E but i just one a make sure when i reveice is missing nothing or i buy everything i need now .
> 
> The version is buy is 8P0 035 192 B
> 
> Symphony now i have ipod plug and bluetooth + BOSE .


should of got new version 193

i have an original 2010 dvd


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

piranhafx said:


> And no problem with the radio ?
> 
> On the RSN-E did you see the traffic live or is not working ?
> 
> ...


I have some extra GPS antenna's if you are interested. I can sell it to cheap.

Let me know.


----------



## KiltedCasper (Oct 21, 2011)

piranhafx said:


> And no problem with the radio ?
> 
> On the RSN-E did you see the traffic live or is not working ?
> 
> ...


No problems at all with the radio. The traffic updates work fine, and the one I bought on eBay came with an antenna that I just attached to the underside of the front dash with some double-sided tape.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Maitre Absolut said:


> i have live traffic on my rns-e 193g


is the traffic update seamless? It gets it from FM? I remember seeing the nav on a benz and the nav freezes once in a while, then updates map & traffic...its as if the unit has to suspend map updating so it could DL the traffic..can't do both at the same time.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

seamless

i actually don't know how TMC updates, either through Sirius or FM.

Red bar for heavy traffic, orange then yellow for light. Voice also sometimes says traffic speed too.

Info button lists construction in the area.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

You'll need a new sirius unit KB. The Bluetooth should work.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

terje_77 said:


> You'll need a new sirius unit KB. The Bluetooth should work.


great advice, now if only you could go back in 2008 to give it to him


----------



## KiltedCasper (Oct 21, 2011)

Maitre Absolut said:


> seamless
> 
> i actually don't know how TMC updates, either through Sirius or FM.
> 
> ...


It does it over FM. No Sirius in my car, it updates the moment I fire it up.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

terje_77 said:


> You'll need a new sirius unit KB. The Bluetooth should work.


que?



Maitre Absolut said:


> great advice, now if only you could go back in 2008 to give it to him


si!

Everything is working for me, sirius, bluetooth, porn videos. No issues.


----------



## piranhafx (Jul 17, 2012)

I have one problem with the RNS everything work but no the traffic on navigation , i looking for the setting everything but no luck AM FM radio is work fine . 

Any idea ?. 

Thanks


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

piranhafx said:


> I have one problem with the RNS everything work but no the traffic on navigation , i looking for the setting everything but no luck AM FM radio is work fine .
> 
> Any idea ?.
> 
> Thanks


 Do you have the newest RNS-E with the high-resolution screen? It's the only one that supports traffic information over here I believe.


----------



## piranhafx (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes i have one with the Hiresolution


----------



## KiltedCasper (Oct 21, 2011)

SW version? Should be either 200 or 210... don't think it worked on 150.


----------



## piranhafx (Jul 17, 2012)

SW 200 - model 8P0 035 192 B


----------



## piranhafx (Jul 17, 2012)

And i have a another issue i pair my phone ( iphone 4 ) is pairing well i see the number on the cluster but nothing on the nav is look not connected .


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

piranhafx said:


> SW 200 - model 8P0 035 192 B


 The part number for the 2010+ model ends in 193.


----------



## piranhafx (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi Mike when i check on the top of the rsn-e is the date is 06 - 2010 

SW 200 - model 8P0 035 192 B


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

piranhafx said:


> And i have a another issue i pair my phone ( iphone 4 ) is pairing well i see the number on the cluster but nothing on the nav is look not connected .


 What happens when you press the "Mode" button on the steering wheel or the "TEL" button on the RNS-E?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

piranhafx said:


> Hi Mike when i check on the top of the rsn-e is the date is 06 - 2010
> 
> SW 200 - model 8P0 035 192 B


 I thought it was only the 193 models that came with the new high res screen, SDHC support, traffic updates, etc.?


----------



## piranhafx (Jul 17, 2012)

When i use the tool on the steering wheel i see all my contact i have the possibility to call talk but when i try to use the option TEL on the rns-e is not working i don't see my contact phone etc....


----------



## piranhafx (Jul 17, 2012)

I dont know is a option on the VAG-COM .


----------



## toastedzen (Feb 10, 2013)

*RNS-E 2010+ version (193) no sound*

Hello all, 

Ran a search tonight and this was the thread which first popped up on Google. Seems that everyone was able to install, for the most parts, with no issues. I have a 2008 A3 Quattro S-Line with Symphony head unit, Bose showing on the speakers, OEM Bluetooth, completely useless glovebox iPod dock, and the similarly useless mobile phone cradle in the center console arm rest. 

Ordered the new-from-Germany unit from Boraparts n eBay, decent group of people, and also an adapter cable and GPS antenna. After quite a bit of playing with VagCom I suspect that the cable is not the correct one. Boraparts says that it is made from some company in the UK - http://www.autoteileltd.com/audi-a3-a4-a6-rns-e-dvd-navigation-wiring-loom-kit/ - whom I have attempted to email and received no response. Hate to have to call them, but may try this next. 

On other forums I have read that there were some added steps to the Symphony + Bose RNS-E upgrade, though this thread seems to lead one to believe that it is plug and play. My local Audi shop led me to a "guru" for Socal RNS-E swaps but no returned telephone call from this individual either.

Would it be possible to get some more information from someone regarding the cable used? A :beer: in Socal if you can help me out.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

http://www.kufatec.com/shop/en/audi...ndle-rns-e-adapter-antenna-adapter-unlock-key

Edited:

I didn't read your post carefully enough--if you've got a 2008 model then your old headunit should be connected with the same quadlock connector that the RNS-E uses. AFAIK the only thing you might have to do is to move the BOSE wire in the connector. You'd have to compare the diagrams on the units to see where.


----------



## a4000 (Apr 23, 2009)

toastedzen said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Ran a search tonight and this was the thread which first popped up on Google. Seems that everyone was able to install, for the most parts, with no issues. I have a 2008 A3 Quattro S-Line with Symphony head unit, Bose showing on the speakers, OEM Bluetooth, completely useless glovebox iPod dock, and the similarly useless mobile phone cradle in the center console arm rest.
> 
> ...


My 2008 had a symphony ii+ and was plug and play, no adapter harness required. Post up some pics, we'd be able to help you more if we knew exactly what you had.

Also, the glovebox ipod dock is not useless, you can get a tune2air bluetooth streaming adapter from amazon for like $90 and stream from your phone.


----------



## toastedzen (Feb 10, 2013)

mike3141 said:


> http://www.kufatec.com/shop/en/audi...ndle-rns-e-adapter-antenna-adapter-unlock-key
> 
> Edited:
> 
> I didn't read your post carefully enough--if you've got a 2008 model then your old headunit should be connected with the same quadlock connector that the RNS-E uses. AFAIK the only thing you might have to do is to move the BOSE wire in the connector. You'd have to compare the diagrams on the units to see where.


Thank you. I ran a search online around the same time I was typing this original message up, and I found several of these cables though for much more, around $100. I have been considering just doing my own wiring work as well; I just don't have the wiring schematics yet. I know that there is a bit of a difference between my model year and the earlier as they started the new model in mid 2008 and 2009 and up. I think this is where I am running into the trouble. 



a4000 said:


> My 2008 had a symphony ii+ and was plug and play, no adapter harness required. Post up some pics, we'd be able to help you more if we knew exactly what you had.
> 
> Also, the glovebox ipod dock is not useless, you can get a tune2air bluetooth streaming adapter from amazon for like $90 and stream from your phone.


haha Thank you for your reply. I suppose I should specify my opinion then. Yes, in my car it is completely useless. First the iPod constantly falls out; any slight G force or speed bump will make it disconnect from the unit. Next, I have all of the adapters which came with the unit but these are little more than plastic wedges which are pressed into the holder, a poor design. Having an adapter of any sort makes the device stick out even further and causes more disconnects. Another point to mention is that the adapter is for the previous generation of iPods; the new generation of iPods, iPhones, in fact all devices have a completely different connector now, and it did not take very long for Apple to make this new change. Last, even sitting parked in my car the iPod dock will sometimes register in the head unit and other times will not register. But again, this is my opinion and with my vehicle. Audi refuses to acknowledge the issues with it and offer any kind of a fix.

I can certainly post up some pictures. I will edit this post with some later today if I am able.


----------



## a4000 (Apr 23, 2009)

toastedzen said:


> Thank you. I ran a search online around the same time I was typing this original message up, and I found several of these cables though for much more, around $100. I have been considering just doing my own wiring work as well; I just don't have the wiring schematics yet. I know that there is a bit of a difference between my model year and the earlier as they started the new model in mid 2008 and 2009 and up. I think this is where I am running into the trouble.
> 
> 
> haha Thank you for your reply. I suppose I should specify my opinion then. Yes, in my car it is completely useless. First the iPod constantly falls out; any slight G force or speed bump will make it disconnect from the unit. Next, I have all of the adapters which came with the unit but these are little more than plastic wedges which are pressed into the holder, a poor design. Having an adapter of any sort makes the device stick out even further and causes more disconnects. Another point to mention is that the adapter is for the previous generation of iPods; the new generation of iPods, iPhones, in fact all devices have a completely different connector now, and it did not take very long for Apple to make this new change. Last, even sitting parked in my car the iPod dock will sometimes register in the head unit and other times will not register. But again, this is my opinion and with my vehicle. Audi refuses to acknowledge the issues with it and offer any kind of a fix.
> ...


It may very well be pointless for an ipod, but my point was you can buy a bluetooth adapter and plug it in to the dock to stream music from your phone.


----------



## toastedzen (Feb 10, 2013)

a4000 said:


> It may very well be pointless for an ipod, but my point was you can buy a bluetooth adapter and plug it in to the dock to stream music from your phone.


Oh, no worries, I heard you loud and clear. Also, an A++ idea as well, since removing the glove compartment and the dock just out of hatred for it is wasted emotion. I am certain it will come out eventually since I want to install some other goodies inthe glove compartment someday, but take full and good credit for your streaming idea; it is a good idea and I will look it up. 

Thanks to all of you. Turns out I was mislead in the need for this cable - it is a great idea if you want to add new options to the car, such as installing an AUX under the center console armrest or other modifications. However, it is totally not necessary as I was led to believe. Actually, it wasn't too difficult to figure out; I am a little embarrassed that I let the craziness get to me. The sound from the speakers still sounds a bit off; I remember reading a thread somewhere saying that a wire might need to be moved for Bose and that rumor was brought up just again by mike3141 here, so I will look into that again. Thank you for the quick turn around. Playing from an SD card with track names is the greatest feeling!


----------

